# من يساعد في ترجمة اقسام المستشفى والاجهزة المختلفة للانجليزية



## alaaroi1 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وجدت في المنتدى مشاركة رائعة بأقسام المستشفى من عيادات ومكونات بعض العيادات من اجهزة مختلفة ولكن باللغة العربية،،، ونحن العرب بشكل عام نطلق عليها اسماء انجليزية [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فلذلك لابد من تسميتها كما نجدها على ارض الواقع وهي الاسماء الانجليزية، فمن يستطيع منكم ترجمتها ترجمة عملية وليست ترجمة جوجل مع اختصارات الاسماء ان وجدت مأجورا مشكورا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.......وشكرا[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]................................................................................................................................

[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اقسام المستشفى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قسم المعمل[/FONT]**:**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1.جهاز طرد مركزى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2.جهاز تقطير مياه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3.جهاز عد الدم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4.جهاز غازات الدم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5.جهاز كيمياء الدم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6.جهاز تعقيم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7.جهاز اوتوكلاف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]8.حضانة عينات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]9.جهاز تحليل الفحوص المناعية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]10.جهاز قياس نسبة التجلط والبروثرومبين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]11.ميكروسكوب ضوئى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]12.ثلاجة لحفظ المحاليل والعينات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]13.جهاز صب الشمع(معمل باثولوجى)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]14.جهاز تقطيع عينات (معمل باثولوجى)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]15.جهاز صبغات فحوص مناعية(معمل باثولوجى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]16.جهاز تمرير عينات(معمل باثولوجى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]17.فريز لحفظ البلازما[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]18.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثلاجة حفظ الدم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]19.جهاز غسيل عينات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]20.جهاز هزاز عينات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]21.حمام مائى[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]قسم الرعاية المركزة ورعاية القلب
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1.جهاز تنفس صناعى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2.جهاز مونيتور مراقبة مريض
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3.سرنجة محاليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4.مضخة محاليل
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5.جهاز شفط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6.جهاز صدمات كهربية
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7.جهاز رسم قلب
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]8.جهاز تحليل غازات الدم( لابد وجوده فى الرعاية غير اللى فى المعمل[/FONT]**)
**[FONT=&quot]9.جهاز اشعة نقالى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]10جهاز فوليميتر
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]11.وحدة مركزية لمراقبة المرضى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]12.منظار حنجرى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قسم الاشعة
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1.اجهزة موجات فوق صوتية ( على البطن[/FONT]** - **[FONT=&quot]على القلب[/FONT]**)
**[FONT=&quot]2.جهاز اشعة عادية
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3.جهاز اشعة متعدد الاغراض
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4.جهاز اشعة على الثدى(الماموجرافى)
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5.جهاز اشعة مقطعية
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6.جهاز اشعة
[/FONT]**mri**[FONT=&quot]7.جهاز تحميض او جهاز[/FONT]** cr **[FONT=&quot]وهو افضل للتحميض من الجهاز التحميض العادى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قسم العمليات
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1.ترابيزة عمليات
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2.كشاف عمليات
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3.جهاز تخدير
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4.جهاز دياثيرمى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5.جهاز شفط
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6.مونيتور مراقبة مريض
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7.منظار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]8.وحدة تدفئة للمحاليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
قسم رعاية الطفال
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1.جهاز تنفس صناعى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2.مونيتور مراقبة مريض
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3.جهاز قياس نسبة الصفراء
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4.منظار حنجرى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5.سرنجة محاليل
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6.مضخة محاليل
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7.ميزان للاطفال
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]8.حضانة
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]9.وحدة تدفئة
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]10.كشاف
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قسم وحدة الغسيل الكلوى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1.ماكينات الغسيل الكلوى
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2.جهاز صدمات كهربية
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3.ميزان للمريض
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قسم التعقيم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
يحتوى على اجهزة لتعقيم الملابس والالات والادوات الجراحية وغيرها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قسم الاستقبال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوجد به رعاية استقبال وعمليا استقبال صغرى تحتوى على الاجهزة السابقة للرعاية والعمليات[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
العيادات الخارجية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1.عيادة الاسنان[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ماكينة الاسنان- جهاز اشعة للاسنان- فرن تعقيم للالات[/FONT]**- **[FONT=&quot]كرسى اسنان[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]2.عيادة رسم القلب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جهاز رسم قلب[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]3.عيادة الموجات الصوتية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على البطن- جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على القلب[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]4.عيادة الرمد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] جهاز قياس نظر بالكمبيوتر - جهاز مصباح شقى - جهاز فحص قاع عين مباشر وغير مباشر - جهاز مجال ابصار بالكمبيوتر - جهاز قياس ضغط العين [/FONT]**- **[FONT=&quot]جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على العين - جهاز ليزر - بروجيكتور[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]5.عيادة تركيبات اسنان[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] مواتير اسنان لعمل اطقم الاسنان- ماكينة اسنان[/FONT]** - **[FONT=&quot]كرسى اسنان[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]6.معمل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يوجد به نفس الاجهزة اللى فى المستشفى بس اجهزة صغيرة والغالب بيكون العمل فى المستشفى والعيادات سحب عينات فقط[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]7.قسم اشعة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] جهاز اشعة - جهاز تحميض[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]8.عيادة انف واذن[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وحدة انف واذن[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]9.عيادة النساء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] جهاز قياس نبض الجنين[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]وباقى العيادات مثل ( الباطنة - مخ واعصاب - جراحة وغيرها ------) بتكون للكشف فقط ولو فيها جهاز هيبقى مثلا جهاز ضغط او اى الات بسيطة[/FONT]*


----------



## مموهيثم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

هل القصد الترجمة للغة الانجليزية؟


----------



## alaaroi1 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم الترجمة للغة الانجليزية اخي


----------



## alaaroi1 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

لأننا نستعمل المصطلحات الانجليزية في العمل ولا نستعمل العربية الا نادرا جدا


----------



## alaaroi1 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمني لمن يملك القدرة على حل هذه الاشكالية ان يخصص لها القليل من وقته حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

سوف اوافيكم بالترجمة المطلوبة بعد يومين انشاء الله ان لم يسبقنى احد من مهندسينا الافاضل


----------



## abdelwahab ababneh (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : هنا

اقسام المستشفى
قسم المعمل:laboratory
1.جهاز طرد مركزى centrifuge
2.جهاز تقطير مياه distill waters system 
3.جهاز عد الدم blood cell counter
4.جهاز غازات الدم blood gas analyzer
5.جهاز كيمياء الدم blood chemistry
6.جهاز تعقيم sterilizer or autoclave 
7.جهاز اوتوكلاف autoclave
8.حضانة عينات laboratory incubator
9.جهاز تحليل الفحوص المناعية 
10.جهاز قياس نسبة التجلط والبروثرومبين
11.ميكروسكوب ضوئى microscope
12.ثلاجة لحفظ المحاليل والعينات refrigerator
13.جهاز صب الشمع(معمل باثولوجى) 
14.جهاز تقطيع عينات (معمل باثولوجى)
15.جهاز صبغات فحوص مناعية(معمل باثولوجى)
16.جهاز تمرير عينات(معمل باثولوجى) 
17.فريز لحفظ البلازما 
18.ثلاجة حفظ الدم blood bank refrigerator
19.جهاز غسيل عينات 
20.جهاز هزاز عينات blood shaker
21.حمام مائى water bath
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : هنا

قسم الرعاية المركزة ورعاية القلبcoronary care unit(CCU)& intensive care unit(ICU) a
1.جهاز تنفس صناعى ventilator
2.جهاز مونيتور مراقبة مريض patient monitor
3.سرنجة محاليل syringe pump
4.مضخة محاليل infusion pump
5.جهاز شفط aspirator or suction unit
6.جهاز صدمات كهربية dc shock or defibrillator 
7.جهاز رسم قلب ECG unit
8.جهاز تحليل غازات الدم( لابد وجوده فى الرعاية غير اللى فى المعمل) blood gas analyzer
9.جهاز اشعة نقالى mobile xray
10جهاز فوليميتر
11.وحدة مركزية لمراقبة المرضى central station 
12.منظار حنجرى 


قسم الاشعة radiology department
1.اجهزة موجات فوق صوتية ( على البطن - على القلب) ultrasound
2.جهاز اشعة عادية x ray unit
3.جهاز اشعة متعدد الاغراض
4.جهاز اشعة على الثدى(الماموجرافى) mammography
5.جهاز اشعة مقطعية ct scan
6.جهاز اشعة x ray unit
7- MRI magnetic resonance imaging

جهاز تحميض او جهاز cr وهو افضل للتحميض من الجهاز التحميض العادى
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : هنا

قسم العمليات operation theatres
1.ترابيزة عمليات operation table
2.كشاف عمليات surgical light
3.جهاز تخدير anesthesia machine
4.جهاز دياثيرمى
5.جهاز شفط suction unit
6.مونيتور مراقبة مريض patient monitor
7.منظار laprascope
8.وحدة تدفئة للمحاليل heating unit
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : هنا

قسم رعاية الطفال 
1.جهاز تنفس صناعى ventilator
2.مونيتور مراقبة مريض patient monitor
3.جهاز قياس نسبة الصفراء billirubin analyzer
4.منظار حنجرى
5.سرنجة محاليل syringe pump
6.مضخة محاليل infusion pump
7.ميزان للاطفال baby scale
8.حضانة baby incubator
9.وحدة تدفئة 
10.كشاف torch 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : هنا

قسم وحدة الغسيل الكلوى renal dialysis unit
1.ماكينات الغسيل الكلوى hemodialysis machine
2.جهاز صدمات كهربية defibrillator
3.ميزان للمريض scale
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : هنا

العيادات الخارجية
1.عيادة الاسنان dental clinic
ماكينة الاسنان dental unit
- جهاز اشعة للاسنان dental x ray
- فرن تعقيم للالات autoclave 
- كرسى اسنان dental chair
2.عيادة رسم القلب ECG department
جهاز رسم قلب electrocardiograohy (ECG)
3.عيادة الموجات الصوتية ultrasound department
جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على البطن 
- جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على القلب
4.عيادة الرمد
جهاز قياس نظر بالكمبيوتر 
- جهاز مصباح شقى
- جهاز فحص قاع عين مباشر وغير مباشر
- جهاز مجال ابصار بالكمبيوتر 
- جهاز قياس ضغط العين 
- جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على العين 
- جهاز ليزر
- بروجيكتور
5.عيادة تركيبات اسنان
مواتير اسنان لعمل اطقم الاسنان- ماكينة اسنان - كرسى اسنان
6.معمل
يوجد به نفس الاجهزة اللى فى المستشفى بس اجهزة صغيرة والغالب بيكون العمل فى المستشفى والعيادات سحب عينات فقط
7.قسم اشعة
جهاز اشعة - جهاز تحميض
8.عيادة انف واذن
وحدة انف واذن
9.عيادة النساء
جهاز قياس نبض الجنين
وباقى العيادات مثل ( الباطنة - مخ واعصاب - جراحة وغيرها ------) بتكون للكشف فقط ولو فيها جهاز هيبقى مثلا جهاز ضغط او اى الات بس


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي abdelwahab ababneh


----------

